
Hillary Clinton and Electoral Fraud - cryoshon
https://medium.com/@spencergundert/hillary-clinton-and-electoral-fraud-992ad9e080f6#.w7tpstquy
======
bryanlarsen
Previously discussed and debunked yesterday on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11599083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11599083)

~~~
cryoshon
not remotely debunked...

------
dpweb
Couldn't you digitally sign the source code of these machines and have that
verified by officials? Inspection as well. You could stuff a ballot box
without the machine if there's no oversight.

------
cognivore
Uhhh, apparently Spencer Gundert is too young to remember all the other times
there have been election fraud (Bush-Florida) and the brew-ha-ha over the
crappy voting machines we've had for way too long. Drop in the bucket, buddy.

------
dsfuoi
Why do we even have to leave the house? Everyone should get a government
issued digital certificate, and vote using email.

~~~
DennisP
Because it's too hard to secure everybody's home computers. A botnet could
swing an election.

~~~
dsfuoi
Good point, I agree. Until we get computer literate humans, we can't really
use computers for such things.

~~~
DennisP
Even with competent computer owners it's a problem. Bruce Schneier once
pointed out that, given how much money is spent on presidential elections, we
should assume that election hackers have budgets of $100 million. They could
easily pay for zero-days.

It's not even out of the question that organizations like the NSA could launch
attacks, or their counterparts in other countries.

It's also a problem for electronic voting machines without paper trails. One
researcher several years ago demonstrated a way to make a virus attacking a
popular voting machine. Without a way to audit the results, there's no way to
know whether this has happened.

